# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Bosch] Επισκευή ή αντικατάσταση κλαπέτου αέρα

## nikosbar

Καλημέρα!
Έχω ένα ψυγειοκαταψύκτη Bosch no frost, που τις τελευταίες ημέρες δεν δούλευε η συντήρηση. 
Στο ψυγείο είναι κάτω η κατάψυξη και πάνω ή συντήρηση.
Μετά από ψάξιμο, βρήκαμε ότι δεν ανοιγοκλείνει το κλαπέτο αέρα που έχει στην κάτω μεριά της συντήρησης, πίσω από τους αεραγωγούς.
Αυτό επισκευάζεται ή πρέπει να αγοράσω καινούριο??
Έψαξα και κάνει γύρω στα 55-60 ευρώ.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δηλαδή αυτό?
http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?part...61#prettyPhoto (έχει μια αντίσταση σιλικόνης και ένα μοτεράκι) και δεν έχω συναντήσει από κοντά να καταλάβω τον τρόπο λειτουργίας . Η αντίσταση σιλικόνης για απόψυξη του σημείου? το μοτεράκι πως κοντρολάρεται? 
ή αυτό?
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...m=472&so=2&l=1 (που είναι μηχανικά εξαρτώμενα άμεσα από θερμοκρασία ) εφόσον διέρχεται ψύξη από το σημείο και δεν λειτουργεί ή δεν ανοίγει ή κλείνει , πας άμεσα για αντικατάσταση.
Για το 1ο με μοτεράκι ας περιμένουμε γνώσεις για τον ακριβή τρόπο λειτουργίας (φαντάζομαι σούπερ παπαριές εξαρτώμενες από άλλους αισθητήρες μέσω πλακέτας κτλ).
Βρε πάρτε τα απλά στατικά ψυγεία να τελειώνουμε με αυτό το δούλεμα από τους κατασκευαστές .

----------


## nikosbar

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!
Είναι το πρώτο.
Απ' ότι κατάλαβα, έχει ένα μοτεράκι, που έχει ένα πλαστικό στρογγυλό εξάρτημα, το οποίο έχει ένα μικρό "ποδαράκι" που ανοιγοκλείνει το καπάκι/πορτάκι όταν πιάσει τη θερμοκρασία (κάπως έτσι τέλος πάντων).
Αυτό το μοτεράκι ίσως δεν γυρνάει, ώστε να ανοίξει το καπάκι
Μια πρόχειρη λύση (μου το είπε ψυκτικός, που την έχει κάνει ξανά) είναι να βάλω μια οδοντογλυφίδα ώστε να παραμείνει το πορτάκι λίγο ανοιχτό.
Αυτό όμως θα είναι συνέχεια ανοιχτό και δεν ξέρω.... μπορεί να πιάνει πάγο η συντήρηση μετά.....!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Απ' ότι κατάλαβα, έχει ένα μοτεράκι, που έχει ένα πλαστικό στρογγυλό εξάρτημα, το οποίο έχει ένα μικρό "ποδαράκι" που ανοιγοκλείνει το καπάκι/πορτάκι όταν πιάσει τη θερμοκρασία (κάπως έτσι τέλος πάντων).


Όταν λέω δεν γνωρίζω πως λειτουργεί δεν εννοώ πως ανοίγει/ κλείνει , αλλά με βάση κατασκευαστή πως και πόσο ανοίγει (μοτεράκι με υποδιαίρεση αργή? δεξιόστροφο και αριστερόστροφο? από που ελέγχεται ως βάση ? / από πλακέτα? / κτλ ) . Λογικά αφού έχει 2 εξαρτήματα θα έπρεπε να ελέγξουμε αν λειτουργούν αυτά (μοτεράκι / αντίσταση ) και αν τροφοδοτούνται από πλακέτα ή όχι , οπότε και θα συμπεραίνεις αν πρέπει να αλλαχτεί ή όχι , και αν όχι ψάχνεις προς πλακέτα μεριά ή με σχετικές αποδόσεις ψύξης .
Ψυκτικός με οδοντογλυφίδες σαν "βασικά εργαλεία" δεν πάει .

----------

mikemtb73 (12-05-18)

----------


## nikosbar

Πώς μπορώ να ελέγξω αν δουλεύει το μοτεράκι?
Υπάρχει τρόπος να το τσεκαρω αφού το βγαλω από τη φίσα του??

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Στο ψυγείο *είναι κάτω η κατάψυξη και πάνω ή συντήρηση.*
> Μετά από ψάξιμο, βρήκαμε ότι δεν ανοιγοκλείνει το κλαπέτο αέρα που έχει στην κάτω μεριά της συντήρησης, πίσω από τους αεραγωγούς.


Λογικά θα έχει ανεμιστήρα για να πάρει από την κάτω κατάψυξη μέρος και να το στείλει στην συντήρηση που είναι επάνω . Ανεμιστήρας δουλεύει?




> Μια πρόχειρη λύση (μου το είπε ψυκτικός, που την έχει κάνει ξανά) είναι να βάλω μια οδοντογλυφίδα ώστε να παραμείνει το πορτάκι λίγο ανοιχτό.


Αυτός τι είπε για την κατάσταση του κλαπέτου? (μοτεράκι καμένο?) μηχανικό πρόβλημα ?

----------


## nikosbar

Ο ανεμιστήρας δουλεύει κανονικά. Αν πατήσω το κουμπί της πόρτας της συντήρησης, αρχίζει να δουλεύει και βγαίνει κρύος αέρας από την κατάψυξη.
Ο τεχνικός δεν το δοκίμασε. Βασικά, επειδή τις τελευταίες μέρες, λόγω δουλειάς, βρίσκομαι στο σπίτι περίπου 1-2 ώρες την ημέρα, το άνοιξα μόνος μου και το είδα και μιλήσαμε τηλεφωνικά. 
Οπότε, μέχρι να στρώσουν λίγο τα πράγματα, θα το προσπαθήσω μόνος λίγο....
Υπάρχει τρόπος να το δοκιμάσω, να δω αν δούλευει το μοτέρ, ή πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να το δει τεχνικός??

----------


## nikosbar

Καλημέρα σε όλους......!
Καμία βοήθεια..??

----------

